# Is this a good deal?



## warrior1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I can purchase a new/never ridden 04 KG481 SL frameset for $700.00. Is this a good deal? I presently ride a Trek Madone 5.2. How does this frame compare to a Madone? Any help in making my decision to purchase the frame would be helpful.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

warrior1 said:


> I can purchase a new/never ridden 04 KG481 SL frameset for $700.00. Is this a good deal? I presently ride a Trek Madone 5.2. How does this frame compare to a Madone? Any help in making my decision to purchase the frame would be helpful.


That is a very good deal...In 2004, that frame was close to $2000. Are you sure it's a legitimate source?


----------



## warrior1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Yes...*

It's a legitimate source. Can you tell me anything about the performance of the frame? What is the ride quality like compared to other carbon frames?


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

warrior1 said:


> It's a legitimate source. Can you tell me anything about the performance of the frame? What is the ride quality like compared to other carbon frames?


The 481sl is a classic geometry smooth riding frame. It's very nice for all day rides and long stages. I rode the frame only once in a crit and was fine but not stiff enough for my likes.

great deal

--jim


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*correct sizing...*

Be sure you understand the difference in the "frame size". LOOK use the traditional c-c measurement, while Trek uses the oddball method of measuring to the top of the seat tube and calling that length the "frame size". The c-c frame size for a Trek is about 3.5m less the value listed by Trek. 

Use the head tube length and the standover height for a better comparison of vertical size. Add 3cm ot the HT length of the Trek and 1.5cm to the HT length of the LOOK, to account for the headset stack height on each frame.

The LOOK will also have a slack 72.5 degree STA. To compare TT lengths, subtract 1cm from the TT length of the LOOK for every degree that the STA is less than than the Trek. For example, is the Trek has a 73.5 STA, then subtract 1cm from the LOOK's TT length, then compare take the difference to figure out the stem length change required.


----------

